# Cockerpoo diet



## tjspoerer (Oct 6, 2021)

I have a nearly 2-year-old cocker poo. Whatever I feed him seems to cause seem to have very liquid poo and I wonder if anyone could recommend a food for my dog who seems to have a sensitive tummy. I have tried some of the more expensive brands but can no longer afford these. He currently eats a mixture of biscuits and wet food. I know that you cannot eat beef we order you. any recommendations would be welcome


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly has IBD and pancreatitis and she now eats Different Dog which is a frozen cooked food - it is quite expensive unfortunately but if you wanted to try it you can get 50% off first box with the code WAGNTRAINCC50

My other dog has had a few poorly incidents so I have recently changed her wet food to original chappie - it’s quite bland and old fashioned and not as well rated as some foods but she is doing much better on it


----------



## henrybarbarajean (2 mo ago)

tjspoerer said:


> I have a nearly 2-year-old cocker poo. Whatever I feed him seems to cause seem to have very liquid poo and I wonder if anyone could recommend a food for my dog who seems to have a sensitive tummy. I have tried some of the more expensive brands but can no longer afford these. He currently eats a mixture of biscuits and wet food. I know that you cannot eat beef we order you. any recommendations would be welcome


My 2 yr old Cockerpoo will only eat boiled Bassa fish. I buy it frozen. £4 od frozenin freezer section in clear bags in in Morrisons ouch!. Aldi have just started selling it £1- odd frozen in clear bags in freezer section . I defrost then boil. She's a small Cockerpoo 2 pieces of fish a day ( if I'm luck) but have to start hand feeding ! THEN. A ny food type biscuits for roughage u can get him to eat. By playing. Good luck. ,


----------

